

ASK HN: Who would you use to host a Dot Net Nuke site? - wmeredith

My boss informed that we have to get scalable web hosting for a Dot Net Nuke powered social networking site. I've always used Media Temple or Dreamhost and my company uses Hostmonster. (We're a small integrated marketing firm in Kansas City.)<p>None of these options will work because they don't support .asp. Who would you use?
======
jason
<http://discountasp.net/sp_dotnetnuke.aspx> .Net hosting tends to more
expensive but discount has been good to me in the past.

